# HD hat zugeschlagen



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2007)

Mich rief gerade ein aufgeregter HD4ever an :

Mefo .... und seine Waage geht nur bis 9 Kg ...... 



:vik:  Meinen Glückwunsch   :vik: 


Uli


----------



## SteinbitIII (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

:m Wie geil ist denn das!!!!!!!!!! Richte Jörg mal mein Glückwunsch aus, er hat das echt verdient!!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Jau,der darf datt ....


Uli


----------



## goeddoek (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Moin Uli #h 

Herzlichen Dank für die Info und Jörg ein dickes Petri Heil und |schild-g :vik: :vik: 

Hoffe, dass sein Puls schnell soweit runterkommt, dass er hier ein paar Fotos einstellt


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Schon mal Petri Heil im voraus #6 . Geile Sache dat. Da bin ich ja mal auf die Bilder und den Bericht gespannt?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

BIIIIILLLLDEEEEEERRR!!!


----------



## Jan77 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hammer..........da darf man ja mal gespannt sein.


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

|schild-g zu dem fang!!
und ich will bilder sehen!!


----------



## theactor (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

HI,

@HD: *SOFORT UMDREHEN UND DEN NÄCHSTEN PC ANSTEUERN!!!!!!*
Ich bin gespannt!  #6 #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Pfandpirat (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Gratulation und nochmal von mir: BIIIIILLLLDEEEEEERRR!!! :k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Mefo .... und seine Waage geht nur bis 9 Kg ......


Hoffentlich haste dich nicht verhört, z.B. 9 Pfd oder so :g 
#6


----------



## maesox (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

*Hey Petri Kollega!*   |laola:


Biiiiiiiiiiiildeeeeeeeer her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> @HD: *SOFORT UMDREHEN UND DEN NÄCHSTEN PC ANSTEUERN!!!!!!*
> Ich bin gespannt!  #6 #6
> ...



Er macht sich langsam auf den Weg .... ist noch in der Nähe der Sagasbank.

Auf jeden Fall hat er einige (5 ?) Versuche zum keschern gebraucht.

So,und den Rest überlass ich Jörg, mal sehen ob ich ihn richtig verstanden hab.



Uli


----------



## djoerni (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

ich errinnere mich da an nen trööth wo er noch davon sprach das er die 9 kg noch nicht austesten durfte... man man da bin ich aber mal gespannt! erstmal petri   |schild-g#r


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hi und n dickes Petri auch von mir, solch einen schönen Fisch zu fangen das ist schon was worüber man sich mächtig freuen kann.
Passiert ja grad bei Mefos nicht allzu oft.

Bin gespannt auf die Pic`s


----------



## Bellyboater (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Na da bin ich aber auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Von mir ebenfalls ein megamäßig dickes Petri zu solch einem Fang


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hab gerde mit Ihm telefoniert , er sagt er kann gerade wieder stehen , das zittern in den Knienen hat schon wieder etwas nachgelassen.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

auch aus berlin toll,toll,toll|schild-g :#2: #g 
und wenn es keine bilder und keinen bericht gibt dann|splat2: irgend wann sieht man sich und dann noch mal mündlicher bericht!


----------



## Waveman (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nun mal her mit den Bildern und ner spannenden Geschichte ....  und gleich ist man wieder mitten drin im MEFO Fieber ...

CU
waveman


----------



## djoerni (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

so ein mist!#q muss noch bis morgen auf die infos warten! habe zuhause kein inet im moment#q#q#q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

.... und ich hab ab 19.00 Uhr `ne Besprechung.
Und das,wo HD doch gleich um die Ecke wohnt.
KÖNNTE ansonsten mir  das Teil in Natura ansehen.

Ach,wie wärs übrigens mal wieder mit `nem Klönschnak im Amadeus ???



Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

PetriHeil! Oh man bin ich gespannt auf die Bilder!

CU

Kai


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> PetriHeil! Oh man bin ich gespannt auf die Bilder!
> 
> CU
> 
> Kai


 

Ich auch#6 #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

NAAA, JÖRCH, mann mann mann das hört sich ja gefährlich an...

bin gespannt auf die pics...

petri mein lieber.

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## Living Dead (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Ich bin weder gespannt noch inetressiert es mich...

Will nur mein 99. Post ; )




9kg + X ...alter falter!


----------



## bennie (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

ui, hd4ever schlägt zu   geil, hat er absolut verdient!


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hat mir grad ne SMS geschrieben

91cm 8,9kg#6 #6 #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

man da bekommt man ja erpelpelle|uhoh: von mir natürlich auch ein glückwunsch#6

gruß
andy


----------



## addy123 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Glückwunsch und halt druf: WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN ..., WOLLEN BILDER SEHEN!!!:vik:


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Auch großes Petri von den Forellenverrückten aus dem Harz.#r Weiter so!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Wow, ein digges feddes "PETRI" |schild-g vorab auch schon mal aus dem Westerwald!!!

Bin auch megagespannt auf den Bericht und die Pic's...
Schnell ab an den Rechner!!! :q |rolleyes 

Greez


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

#r     |schild-g |schild-g 

hatte auch mit Jörg ein Tel. gespräch nach der Landung!
und habe mich echt gefreut und bin auf den Bericht gespannt


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

grad wieder zuhause ...
ein Hammertag sach ich :vik:
zu den Mefodaten : *91cm mit 8,9 KG* ....
Bilder gibts dann später auch welche ... :m
hab ca 375 gemacht |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> grad wieder zuhause ...
> ein Hammertag sach ich :vik:
> zu den Mefodaten : *91cm mit 8,9 KG* ....
> Bilder gibts dann später auch welche ... :m
> hab ca 375 gemacht |rolleyes


nochma|schild-g 
immer her mit den bildern!!


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Oh man noch länger warten:c


----------



## gerwinator (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

sauber #6 

petri heil!! :m  n kumpel hat mich vor ca 20 min angerufen... der hatte heute auch so ne granate!
ziemlich genau 8 kg aber kein maßband dabei...

man man, und ich war heute in der uni....#q


----------



## Living Dead (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Die von HD is doch geschleppt oder?


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Ja suuuuuuper,

ein ganz dickes Petri und |schild-g aus dem Binnenland !!!

Das muss ja ein waaaahnsinniger Kawenzmann sein. :m


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

heut scheint ne Menge los gewesen zu sein ...
Im Angelladen in Neustadt sagte er mir das vor ner Weile schon einer  mit einer 8,6 Kg Forelle da gewesen ist ....
und viele über 60 wurden gefangen !
ja - hab ich beim Schleppen erwischt - in ca 2-3m Wassertiefe über 17m tiefen Wasser ...
hier mal nen Bildchen - den Rest gibts mal in nem kleinen Bericht :m

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/8692/mefo01vo4.jpg


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

man man man , selten soviel los in thread wenn sich nicht gezofft wird.

Aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema: 20 (Registrierte Benutzer: 19, Gäste: 1) 


Sauber Jörg !!


----------



## bennie (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

petri heil, gönn ich dir voll


----------



## Lennart H. (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Petri, ist ja echt nen hammer geiler Fisch!!!

Gruß, Lennart


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Was für ein Brocken:k :k :m


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

WOW.....da beibt einem glatt die Spucke weg

Petri zu diesem Kawenzmann !!!

Gruß
H50


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

geil!!!!!#6wasn schöner fisch! :k :k :k :k  soeine will ich auchma fangen!!


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Schönes Ding Jörg #r 

Mein herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu dem Kracher #h


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Jetzt hab ich mal 'ne Nachhilfe-Bitte an Euch, die Ihr Euch da besser auskennt als ich küstenferner Laie. ;+ 
Wenn ich versehentlich so 'nen Fisch gefangen hätte, hätte ich den bei der Größe wahrscheinlich nicht auf Anhieb richtig zugeordnet.
Worin unterscheidet sich die MeFo von nem Lachs?


----------



## Lengangler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

*Jörg.....ein ganz fettes Petri und Hut ab!!!*

*Die ist wohl nicht zu toppen...*

*Lass sie Dir schmecken...vieleicht geräuchert???#6 *


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Super Fisch #6 
Dickes Petri


----------



## C.K. (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Geil!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fang!!!!


----------



## fette beute (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> man man man , selten soviel los in thread wenn sich nicht gezofft wird.
> 
> Aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema: 20 (Registrierte Benutzer: 19, Gäste: 1)
> 
> ...



ups der gast war ich,hab vergessen mich anzumelden :m
glückwunsch und fettes petri dem fänger #6|wavey:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

irres teil jörg!zeig mir wie mann so etwas fängt ok


----------



## Justhon (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Mannoman, super Fisch! N Dickes Petri und noch viel Glück damit du (oder andere) auch noch mal sonen Fisch fangen|rolleyes


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

wird immer besser , gute nachrichten verbreiten sich schnell

Aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema: 29 (Registrierte Benutzer: 26, Gäste: 3)


----------



## Sir Franky (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Schönes Teil !!!!! :m 

Mach weiter so Jörg... für den Anfang ja schon mal nicht schlecht ! #6 

Die Nächste, die deine Knie zum Schlottern bringt, muss dann aber zweistellig werden !

Ne echt jetzt... klasse Mefo

Dickes "Petri Heil"

Gruß Franky


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

weit über 1000 Zugriffe in knapp 5 Stunden #6#6#6


----------



## Mirco (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

GEIL  #6 

Kräftiger Fisch 

Den haste Dir verdient !!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Super Fisch - Petri dazu #6 #6 #6


----------



## bamse34 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

MOIN MOIN!!!
Glückwünsch von mir! Bin wieder total aufgeregt! Keinem ist es mehr zu gönnen als dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß aus Kiel Sebastian!!!


----------



## fischer696 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Petri Heil, alter Sack :vik:|schild-g

 #:  beim NÄCHSTEN MAL muss ich aber mit |supergri |jump: 

|laola:#v#x


----------



## Big Man (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

soooooooooooooooooooooooooo Geil

Petri Jörg ein schönes Fischen:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Mann, was ein genialer Fisch!!! #6 #6 #6 

Saubere Arbeit. War bestimmt ein heftiger Drill?
Hau mal schnell den Fangbericht in die Tasten.
Wie willst du den Brocken zubereiten?

Greez


----------



## Lachsy (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Petri jörg zur Wunderschöne mefo

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Wie willst du den Brocken zubereiten?




das frag ich mich auch gerade... #c
räuchern, beizen, Lachsteak, von allem etwas ... #c |kopfkrat
bei solchen Größen hab ich bisher ja keine Übung mit ... 
Was gibts denn für gute Ideen ?


----------



## friggler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!

Petri Heil!

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Buster (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

haaapüüüüh - ein tief durchgeatmetes *Petri* an HD #r 

so nen wunderhübschen Fisch wünsch ich jedem Angler - und mir natürlich auch |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Glücklose (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hi #h 

ich hätte mir bestimmt vor Aufregung fast in die Hose gekackt |rolleyes 

Einfach ein *Geiler Fisch* dafür ein fettes "*Petri*" von mir :m


----------



## deger (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

|uhoh:#6  Sehr schön!!!! Weiter so!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal 'ne Nachhilfe-Bitte an Euch, die Ihr Euch da besser auskennt als ich küstenferner Laie. ;+
> Wenn ich versehentlich so 'nen Fisch gefangen hätte, hätte ich den bei der Größe wahrscheinlich nicht auf Anhieb richtig zugeordnet.
> Worin unterscheidet sich die MeFo von nem Lachs?



Die einfachste Methode : Anne Schwanzwuzel hochheben, wenn der Fisch runterfällt isses 'ne Mefo :m 

Ansonsten an der Einkerbung der Schwanzflosse,der Anzahl der Schuppen zwischen Mittellinie und Fettflosse,der Zeichnung unterhalb der Mittellinie, DNA-Test (ok,letzteres war nich ganz ernst gemeint).

Uli


----------



## Laksos (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Allersuperschönherrlichsten Glückwunsch, HD!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*" lieber Jörg an dieser Stelle zu dem super tollen Fang!!! :m   Hast sie dir redlich verdient! #6 
Hier mein Vorschlag zur "Veredlung":
Meefos ü 55 beize ich nach Art "Gravalachs" und räucher sie anschließend noch kalt. Leeeegggger! #6 
Allerdings würde ich dir bei diesen Traummaßen empfehlen, einen professionellen "Räucherservice" in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Laß dir die beiden Filets nochmals halbieren, dann kannst du auch noch was einfrieren, denn bei diesen Maßen hast du mit dem baldigen Verzehr zu tun!    Obwohl, |kopfkrat 

Was wäre mit nem "Räuchermeefotag" bei Jörg? |jump: :vik: #h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*" lieber Jörg an dieser Stelle zu dem super tollen Fang!!! :m   Hast sie dir redlich verdient! #6
> Hier mein Vorschlag zur "Veredlung":
> Meefos ü 55 beize ich nach Art "Gravalachs" und räucher sie anschließend noch kalt. Leeeegggger! #6
> Allerdings würde ich dir bei diesen Traummaßen empfehlen, einen professionellen "Räucherservice" in Anspruch zu nehmen.
> ...



War vorhin auch mein Vorschlag, als ich dat Ferkel doch noch in Natura sehen durfte (ÄTSCH!)
Hatte bloss eher an das Treffen im Februar gedacht ;-)


Uli

P.S. mit Ferkel mein ich natürlich die Mefo nich ...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und fettes Petri zu dem Silberbarren. #6#6#6


----------



## Malte (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Auch von mir nen Dickes Petri.

Die hat mit Sicherheit ordentlich Rabatz gemacht!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hey Jörg, 
allein beim Gedanken an den leggeren Schmaus läuft mir die Sabber im Mund zusammen!!!
Also ich würd mir für'n ersten Hunger drei bis vier anständige Kotlett rausschneiden. Dann den Rest filetieren, ein Filet kalt räuchern und das andere nach Gravadart einlegen... So haste auch ne anständige Zeitverzögerung mim essen und drei köstliche Zubereitungsarten!
Bon Appetit

Greez


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das frag ich mich auch gerade... #c
> räuchern, beizen, Lachsteak, von allem etwas ... #c |kopfkrat
> bei solchen Größen hab ich bisher ja keine Übung mit ...
> Was gibts denn für gute Ideen ?


 
Lach steak???
auch nicht schlecht, aber du hast ja jetzt auch gut lachen...

nochmal petri zu diesem brocken :m 

grüße

mirco


----------



## ollidi (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Ein gaaaaanz dickes Petri zu dem Schnuckelchen. #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Moin, Jörg. Herzlichen zu der schonen Forelle:vik:. Jetzt vergeht die Zeit noch langsamer bis zum Treffen in Großenbrode|rolleyes. Und die Vorfreude steigt|supergri|supergri.

Und lass dir den Silberbarren schmecken. Wie auch immer zubereitet.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Lach steak???



jetzt wo du es sagst .... |peinlich   :m    +s natürlich !


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Dickes Petri!
Super Fisch!!!
Guten Appetit.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Queequeg (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Wow, dickstes Petri#6 #6 #6 , ein wirklich schöner, runder, propper, perfekter und traumhafter Knuggen. Morgen fahre ich auch zum Trollen, na ja jetzt weiß ich mit welchem Bild ich einschlafe:vik: .


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Moin Jörg, 

meinen ehrlichen und absolut verdienten Neid... ääääh Respekt und Glückwunsch zu diesem Hammerkaliber!!! :m #6

Wirklich genial, lass mal etwas mehr zu den Fangumständen hören... ´n paar schnieke Bilder wirste doch auch noch haben, hmm?! #h #6


----------



## fischer696 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

das wird ja ein lecker lecker Festschmaus

wann gehts los ist doch für alle genug da ;-)


----------



## steve71 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Moin Jörg, 

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Traumfisch!
Diese Forelle ist echt der Knaller!!!

Ich wette, Du kannst heute vor Adrenalin im Körper heute kaum einschlafen!

Super#h 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Raabiat (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

@Jörg: geiler Fisch...fettes Respekt....#h

@Rest: ich weiss ja nich ob der Jörg so schlecht ist oder ob er so selten nen Fisch fängt, aber ob mir auch so viele gratulieren, wenn ich ma nen vernünftigen Fisch fang|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c 

Ich geh jetzt von so nem Kavenzmann träumen....von solchen Teilen an der Rute träumt doch jeder Mann#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Supie Supie und Petrie HD zu den klasse Silberbarren . Ich glaube ich muß auch mal wieder los |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? 

Ein Traum..................:l 

Petri Heil Jörg. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zu den Mefodaten : 91cm mit 8,9 KG ....


|schild-g |schild-g Superfisch! #6


----------



## Debilofant (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Heftiges Gratzulatzione #6 und verdienten Durst :m 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Lachsy (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal 'ne Nachhilfe-Bitte an Euch, die Ihr Euch da besser auskennt als ich küstenferner Laie. ;+
> Wenn ich versehentlich so 'nen Fisch gefangen hätte, hätte ich den bei der Größe wahrscheinlich nicht auf Anhieb richtig zugeordnet.
> Worin unterscheidet sich die MeFo von nem Lachs?



schau mal hier http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/Praxis_Sonstiges.html

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Herzliches Petri zu diesem Traumfisch!


----------



## goeddoek (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Oooooch, Lachsy mine Leeve  |supergri 

Warst wieder mal schneller #6   Und auf der Seite ist es wirklich gut auf den Punkt gebracht #6 #6 

Tja - "meine" Lachsy eben  :m  *Spass*


Und nu im Ernst |bla: |bla: 

Jörg, gratuliert zu dem Riesenbrocken hat ich Dir ja schon :m 

Dascha keine Meerforelle nich, dascha 'n Sumo-Ringer  |supergri |supergri 

Allerbest und trink da richtig einen drauf #g #g #g #g


----------



## uwe103 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Moin Jörg,

fettes Petri  zum dem Silberbarren.
Den hast Du Dir wirklich verdient wenn man die letzten vielen Stunden rechnet, die Du unterwegs warst. #6 

Wie schon vorher hier erwähnt, dass nächste Ziel lautet nun für Dich:  2-stellig


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Wow! Den muss man ertsmal rausholen. An dem Fisch gibt es ja nun wirklich nichts mehr rumzumeckern. Oder doch? Viel zu fett zum essen  das  Teil |rolleyes


----------



## Blauortsand (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



> An dem Fisch gibt es ja nun wirklich nichts mehr rumzumeckern. Oder doch?



klar!

jetzt hat er mich getoppt! na warte da komme ich noch drüber!!!


Glückwunsch wunderschöner Fisch und bei der euphorie und Einsatz in den letzten Jahren auch verdient!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

... freue mich schon auf bericht und  mehr bilders!


----------



## donlotis (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Wirklich ein sehr schöner Fisch! Das war's!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## theactor (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

HI,

das Maul steht offen... 
Was für ein satter Fisch! Peeeetri, Jörg!
(Ob ich Dich nun noch mit kleinen DS-Bärscheln locken kann?! )

FETTFETTFETT! #6

|wavey:


----------



## angelschnur (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hammer  #6 #6 #6


----------



## Deep Sea (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Ich bin sprachlos#c, was für ein wunderschöner Fisch#r |schild-g


----------



## arno (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Der Fisch des Lebens!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !
Vor allem sieht die so schön aus, einfach Makellos!
Super!


----------



## bacalo (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Fisch und Fang-Erlebnis.

Was für ein wunderbarer Fisch, da glänzen einem die Augen!


Ein Fisch für HD´s "Weist-DU-noch-GEschichten"


Petri Heil


----------



## krauthi (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

sauber#6  herzlichen glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang

freu mich schon auf deinen bericht 


gruß krauthi  :vik:


----------



## Lotte (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

moin-moin,

mööööööööööööönsch jörg was für ein traumfisch!!! die allerherzlichsten glückwünsche dazu!!!

laß sie dir schmecken!!!!


----------



## Pannenfischer (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

|schild-g zu deiner tollen Mefo.
Mein Vorschlag: Laß sie doch präparieren.


----------



## Bertl (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Bei sonem schönen und edlen Fisch muss ich doch auch mal meine Glückwünsche zum Fang ausssprechen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fisch !!!

Grüßle Bertl:vik:


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

*Tach Jörg!*
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Diesem schönen grossen Fisch!*
*So was nenne ich Pokalfisch! Ich hoffe, ich sehe Dich mit diesen Fisch in ner "Angelzeitschrift" !!!!!!!*
*Gruß,Hauke!*


----------



## NorbertF (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Unglaublicher Fisch. Ich bin sprachlos dass es sowas gibt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, nur eins ist traurig: den wirst du wohl nicht mehr toppen oder doch? Jedenfalls wirds schwer mit nem neuen Personal Best 
Hammer!


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Echt fett, da kann man wirklich SILBERBARREN zu sagen.
Ein *dickes Petri* von mir. Traumfisch:l !!!

Da hat sich dein Bootskauf ja spätestens jetzt bezahlt gemacht. Alle Raten mit einem Fang abbezahlt....#6

Es fehlen übrigens noch ca.374 Fotos....


----------



## vaaberg (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

:vik: |muahah: 

*Hei Jörg,


ich freue mich mit Dir ganz dolle !
Und wenn das knieschlottern (Nähmaschine)aufhört und Du nix mehr verschüttest -  mehrmals  PROST#g 

Sowas muss gefeiert werden, das ist ja echt ein Klopfer.
Ich hab´s mal grade auf 7,4 kg gebracht, aber beim blinkern von Land.Auf Fünen.*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

*Graaanaaddeeeeee...* Respekt und Glückwunsch dem Fänger, gaaanz sauber das Teil! #r #r #r 

Boach dagegen ist jeder 2m Wels, jeder 50-Pfund Karpfen und jeder 1,20m Hecht doch echter Käse!
Ich glaub ich muss doch anne Küste ziehen...:l


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hallo Jörg,

Petri Heil und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem wahrhaftigen Traumfisch - den haste Dir verdient :m :m :m !!!

Und die Idee mit der Präparation erscheint mir für ein ggf "Fang-des-Lebens-Fisch" bei entsprechendem Platz/Interesse zumindest nachdenkenswert.

Liebe Grüße aus dem tiefsten Binnenland

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## maesox (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Hey Jörg,

da hast aber mal den Knüppel aus dem Sack gelassen!!!

*Was für ein Koffer !!!!! Das ist kein Glück..die haste Dir verdient!*

*Daher mein Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnhme-Fang!!!*

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g 

Weiter so !!!!!!


TL Matze


----------



## mj23 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Wahnsinns Fisch. Glückwunsch.
Bekommt man eigentlich das Grinsen irgendwann wieder aus dem Gesicht, wenn man so einen Traumfisch fängt?


----------



## BT-Holger (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Meinen Glückwunsch Jörg,

schöner Koffer ohne Henkel.

c ya



Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

den hättest dir fürn 23.2 aufheben sollen oder zum mefovestival,aber zu spät.gruß aus berlin|wavey:


----------



## Jan77 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Mensch, Mensch, Mensch...............bin ich der Einzige der das sieht, oder hat der digge Bauch der Sumo-Mefo allen anderen die Augen zugekleistert??? 

*DIE IST DOCH GEFÄRBT UND DAZU NOCH VOLL IM LAICH, UND HÄTTE NIENICH ENTNOMMEN WERDEN DÜRFEN!!!|kopfkrat*  Ich wollte die doch fangen


----------



## Dipsdive (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Petri zu diesem Ausnahmefisch!!! #6 

Da kommt schon beim Anschauen der Bilder dieses gewisse Kribbeln auf.......:m


----------



## Tüdel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

*Jööööööööööörg!!!*

Du Tier hier jetzt auch noch mal von mir ein ganz offizielles 
PETRI HEIL!

Falls Du den Fisch (ganz oder in Teilen) räuchern lassen willst und nicht weißt wo ... die Jungs von der Fa. Stöcken in Stellingen machen das ganz hervorragend (musst aber beim Abgeben ca 1,5h für den Fangbericht einplanen - was nicht schlimm ist, weil die Jungs echt zwei nette sind).

Zwei Sachen hätte ich da noch ....

1. Hätte man den Fisch nicht releasen können (jajajajaja, ich bin der Erste!) |supergri 
2. Wann soll ich denn nun zum essen vorbei kommen (sabber)? 

Gruß und nochmal Petri Heil 
Tüdel


----------



## henningcl (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das frag ich mich auch gerade... #c
> räuchern, beizen, Lachsteak, von allem etwas ... #c |kopfkrat
> bei solchen Größen hab ich bisher ja keine Übung mit ...
> Was gibts denn für gute Ideen ?




hi
auch von mir ein ganz dickes *PETRI#h#h

*
meine meerforelle hab ich in dicke steacks 6-7cm geschnitten und eingefroren und nach bedarf ,die steaks geräuchert oder die steacks filitiert und gebraten*
* :vik::vik::vik:

henning


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

ein schöner Fisch und was für eine Granate#r !! Ein ganz dickes fettes *Petri Heil* zu deinem Traumfisch |schild-g !!!

Das Jahr fängt bei dir ja schonmal Super an:vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Mann,
da geht man mal einen Abend einen feiern und kann nicht mehr in den PC schauen - und dann gleich so etwas!
Petri HD. Das is mal wieder ne richtig gute Trutte. Die über 90 sind wirklich rar - und dann in einer Kondition, wie man sie schöner nicht malen könnte.


----------



## mot67 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

wunderhübscher fisch! riesen petri heil! #6 
ab jetzt kannste dich zurücklehnen und über jede ü 80er gnädig lächeln :m


----------



## MichaelB (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Moin,

Petri Heil zu Gravad ohne Ende :m #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## worker_one (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Alter Schwede, wat nen geiler Fisch!!!!!:k

Glückwunsch Jörg!#6


----------



## Ronen (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

wahnsinns Fisch...unglaublich!!

Gratuliere Jörg!


----------



## spin-paule (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Mensch, Jörg, herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein dickes PETRI zu Deinem 90+er Silberbarren!!!
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Jörchhhhh, von mir auch ein dickes Petri.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

hier nun der kleine Bericht ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: HD hat zugeschlagen*

Und um den Thread nicht zu "zerfleddern", mache ich den hier dicht, damit wir nicht in zwei parallelen Threads schreiben müssen.
Hier (nochmal) der Link zum anderen Thread:
*>>>KLick mich>>>*


----------

